# le thread des coudboules mérités



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

Tu en as marre de devoir donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à la même personne ? Tu en as marre d'aller te vider les boules sur des personnes dont le seul mérite est de flooder dans le thread coudboule ? Tu en as marre de voir la réputation de gens même-pas-drôles grimper à vue d'oeil pendant que d'autres restent plantés avec leur bonne volonté ? Alors ce thread est fait pour toi ! Il va te permettre de vider tes boules sur des membres de macgé réellement méritants !!!  


*Dans ce thread, on ne vient pas réclamer de coudboule !* Ici on vient *PROPOSER AUX AUTRES* des personnes à bouler, quelle que soit la raison : une aide apportée sur un forum technique, une refléxion marrante sur le bar, un bon sujet de thread, que sais-je.
Idéalement, on devrait insérer un lien vers le post méritant, afin de fournir la preuve de sa bonne foi et surtout de permettre aux bouleurs de se décharger sur un endroit précis.

Je commence avec trois exemples dont le total des points de réputations est injustement inférieur au mien :

- J'aimerais qu'on commence par bouler *aricosec*, qui a seulement sa bouteille de champ' malgré la peine qu'il se donne - avec plus ou moins de réussite - pour ouvrir des threads qui mettent de la vie dans le bar. Entre autre l'indispensable "et avec la tête ?". 

- Un exemple plus technique, pour le peu que j'y traîne, j'y vois régulièrement *Niconemo*, toujours prêt à aider qui en a besoin. Et puis il fait profiter les autres de son travail. 

- Enfin, boulez *Luc G*, parce que c'était son anniversaire hier et qu'il élève le niveau culturel et grammatical du bar. 


Voilî, j'espère qu'il y'aura de la participation. Faudrait même que ça floode légèrement pour pouvoir concurrencer le thread des coudboules non-mérités.  J'ai encore plein de personnes à proposer en tout cas. :love:


slogan : _Boulez tout plein mais boulez bien !_


----------



## anntraxh (12 Novembre 2004)

En voilà une idée qu'elle est vachement bonne ... je vais faire chauffer la fonction recherche du forum de ce pas !


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

Tiens au fait, vous pouvez bouler anntraxh aussi pour sa Tigg Maigg party qu'elle nous a déterré. :love:


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2004)

Oui bonne idée !

Regardez moi par exemple...je suis sous boulé..je sais c'est pas le post pour réclamé mais proposer de donner...j'illustre le propos judicieux de poildep...

Bon à la pêche aux liens...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Novembre 2004)

en voilà un bon sujet...


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait même que ça floode légèrement pour pouvoir concurrencer le thread des coudboules non-mérités.  J'ai encore plein de personnes à proposer en tout cas. :love:



D'ailleurs je reste un peu pour veiller à ce que le thread ne coule pas. 

_Au passage, boulez *touba*, pour le récit de ses aventures africaines._


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Novembre 2004)

boulez grug parce-qu'il est con  ! Sa j'ai le droit? Par contre je peux mettre des liens il y a trop de preuves!

 :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2004)

Boulez TheBIg !!!! 
 Il le vaut bien !  
 Et surtout, sans lui, le Bar, ne serait pas le Bar !!!!  
 :love: :love: :love:


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> boulez grug parce-qu'il est con  ! Sa j'ai le droit? Par contre je peux mettre des liens il y a trop de preuves!
> 
> :rateau:



rien que là y'en a plein 

Boulez Grug ! :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Novembre 2004)

Faut aussi boulez MacMarco parce-que il m'aide souvent  :love:


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Boulez TheBIg !!!!
> Il le vaut bien !
> Et surtout, sans lui, le Bar, ne serait pas le Bar !!!!
> :love: :love: :love:


Mille fois d'accord.  Mais on ne le voit plus beaucoup.  

Boulez thebig !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

n'oubliez pas les *magiciens des smileys mobiles*

je nomme

tibo
marco
nato 
poild


completer la liste si incomplete.........


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> n'oubliez pas les *magiciens des smileys mobiles*
> 
> je nomme
> 
> ...


 Spyro, Molgow, Niconemo (encore), Grug (encore. et oui, il n'est pas QUE con, il a du talent )


----------



## anntraxh (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> .... Grug (encore. et oui, il n'est pas QUE con, il a du talent )


et quel talent !


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

moi-même a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs je reste un peu pour veiller à ce que le thread ne coule pas.


 
hop


----------



## chagregel (12 Novembre 2004)

Boulez tous les gens en rouge, en violet et en vert parceque c'est des gens vachement bien


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Boulez tous les gens en rouge, en violet et en vert parceque c'est des gens vachement bien


 ouaye ! Boulez rouge les violets et les verts !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

Les bleus restent les bleus


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Novembre 2004)

y'a beaucoup à lire, tu veux pas résumer ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> y'a beaucoup à lire, tu veux pas résumer ?




traduc rapide:

 boule poildep parce que le merite

si des coups restent , veuillez d'abord bouler ceux citées en bleu
et puis ensuite les rouges  les violet et le vert en dernier


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Novembre 2004)

trop compliqué pour moi 
Je continue à bouler comme avant  gardez vos casques


----------



## macinside (12 Novembre 2004)

dans tout les cas, je le mérite pour l'ensemble de mon oeuvre


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dans tout les cas, je le mérite pour l'ensemble de mon oeuvre





laquelle ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Novembre 2004)

Mais nom de dieu de bordel à cul de pompe à merde, mackie !!!!!

ABRASE !!!!

(pas moi...biensur !)


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dans tout les cas, je le mérite pour l'ensemble de mon oeuvre


 toujours cette saleté de machine qui veux pô


----------



## macinside (12 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais nom de dieu de bordel à cul de pompe à merde, mackie !!!!!
> 
> ABRASE !!!!
> 
> (pas moi...biensur !)



ok, dès que je peu, je te boule rouge !  ça va abrasé


----------



## macinside (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> laquelle ?



tu est trop jeune pour savoir


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2004)

Si on ouvrait un sujet pour les coup de boules rouges


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ok, dès que je peu, je te boule rouge !  ça va abrasé



Mais pourquoi moi, je suis Zinnocent !!!


----------



## macinside (12 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Si on ouvrait un sujet pour les coup de boules rouges



tien, je viens de commencer


----------



## macinside (12 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi moi, je suis Zinnocent !!!



No one is innocent


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> No one is innocent


  ouaaaah ! t'as une bonne orthographe en anglais !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu est trop jeune pour savoir




attends , je vais grandir


----------



## macinside (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ouaaaah ! t'as une bonne orthographe en anglais !



te fou pas de ma gueule ou je te boule rouge


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> te fou pas de ma gueule ou je te boule rouge


 tu devrais le dire en anglais.


----------



## macinside (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> attends , je vais grandir



tu arrive trop tard


----------



## macinside (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais le dire en anglais.



désolé, coup est partie tout seul


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> désolé, coup est partie tout seul


 en anglais et toujours sans faute ! Bravo, vraiment !


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> désolé, coup est partie tout seul


 tiens, d'habitude ton commentaire quand tu me mets un coudboule c'est "tu oublieras pas de me le rendre ".


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tiens, d'habitude ton commentaire quand tu me mets un coudboule c'est "tu oublieras pas de me le rendre ".



ou "oublie pas de me les rendre "


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ou "oublie pas de me les rendre "


 oui, enfin quelquechose comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ou "oublie pas de me les rendre "




pareil !!!     


il doit avoir mis cela en ecriture automatique !!!!


----------



## rezba (12 Novembre 2004)

L'est bien, ce thread.


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> L'est bien, ce thread.


 ah ouais, super. Je prend des coudboules rouges. :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais, super. Je prend des coudboules rouges. :casse:





menteur !!!!!  

on t'as juste demandé un *bonnet* rouge


----------



## rezba (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais, super. Je prend des coudboules rouges. :casse:



Il tape fort, le petit nicolas, hein ! 
Ca équilibre les verts que t'as touché pour l'ouverture du fil, ou t'es déficitaire ? :rateau:

En attendant, vous allez me faire le plaisir de bouler Le Gognol, et plus vite que ça!
Pas pour un fil particulier qu'il aurait créé lui tout seul avec son clavier, hein (quoique 
celui-là , c'est quand même une perle), non, pour toute son ½uvre, et pour être le témoin de nos insomnies, et le gardien des zuzers de la nuit ... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il tape fort, le petit nicolas, hein !
> Ca équilibre les verts que t'as touché pour l'ouverture du fil, ou t'es déficitaire ? :rateau:
> 
> En attendant, vous allez me faire le plaisir de* bouler* Le Gognol, et plus vite que ça!
> Pas pour un fil particulier qu'il aurait créé lui tout seul avec son clavier, hein :love:




oki CHEF !!!! a vos ordres !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Novembre 2004)

hop, c'est fait


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Novembre 2004)

Euh Robert, tu te met quoi ? :rose:


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ...En attendant, vous allez me faire le plaisir de bouler Le Gognol, et plus vite que ça!
> ...


 Tout  à fait d'accord avec toi ! 
 En même temps, je ne t'ai pas attendu pour le bouler pour l'ensemble de son oeuvre !


----------



## macelene (12 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tout  à fait d'accord avec toi !
> En même temps, je ne t'ai pas attendu pour le bouler pour l'ensemble de son oeuvre !



vi tout à fait d'accord. déjà fait moulte fois et sans retour  

D'ailleurs je boule tout le monde   sans exceptions


----------



## monoeil (13 Novembre 2004)

Au hasard et parce que mon arrivée parmi vous est récente, le premier qui me vient parmi les gens disponibles et pas avares de leurs connaissances, c'est *alan.a*

Frappez-le, il ne mérite que ça


----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Au hasard et parce que mon arrivée parmi vous est récente, le premier qui me vient parmi les gens disponibles et pas avares de leurs connaissances, c'est *alan.a*
> 
> Frappez-le, il ne mérite que ça


 Oui, d'accord avec toi !


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

valà, j'ai boulé Le Gognol et alan.a. 

Vous pouvez aussi bouler Camisol. Pour ses talents d'archiviste ou sa prose et le bel espace qu'il nous a laissé pour nous exprimer.


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ca équilibre les verts que t'as touché pour l'ouverture du fil, ou t'es déficitaire ? :rateau:


ben non, chuis carrément déficitaire !  Mais c'est pas grâve, si vraiment je veux faire remonter mes points je n'ai qu'à aller faire un tour dans le thread des coudboules débiles. Il suffit de faire un .


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2004)

C'est-y pas mignon tout plein ça ?! Un tradada pour moutons bouleurs égarés !!    :rateau:   

Vous faites aussi les vitres et les niveaux ?   


 :sleep:


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


Oui, va te coucher.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est-y pas mignon tout plein ça ?! Un tradada pour moutons bouleurs égarés !!    :rateau:
> 
> Vous faites aussi les vitres et les niveaux ?
> 
> ...



Hi,hi...on dirait moi...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

Boulez aussi augie pour ses jolies desk dans mac os x    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

*boulez WEBo c'est son annif !!!!!*


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hi,hi...on dirait moi...


 non, trop de smilies.


----------



## Le_iPodeur (13 Novembre 2004)

j'aurais jamais assez de poins pour bouler tt le monde
est-ce que quand on a plus de points ou plus de messages on peut bouler plus de monde ?


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

c'est pas trop un thread pour moi ici :mouais: 

J'aime bien réclamer des coups d'boules :rose:


----------



## Le_iPodeur (13 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas trop un thread pour moi ici :mouais:
> 
> J'aime bien réclamer des coups d'boules :rose:


 ha, moi aussi mais j'ai pas encore assez de messages pour pouvoir me plaindre


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> ha, moi aussi mais j'ai pas encore assez de messages pour pouvoir me plaindre


c'est bien tu es sur la bonne voie petit homme... :hein:


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Boulez aussi augie pour ses jolies desk dans mac os x    :love:


 tu pourrais donner un lien ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu pourrais donner un lien ?


Sur cette page par exemple


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu pourrais donner un lien ?


tourne toi je vais créer du lien entre nous :mouais: ... Ziiiiiiiiip


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tourne toi je vais créer du lien entre nous :mouais: ... Ziiiiiiiiip


 t'imites même pas bien sonnyboy.


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Sur cette page par exemple


 merci didjay


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'imites même pas bien sonnyboy.


t'as raison, lui il en a une petite qui fait pas mal :mouais:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> merci didjay


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison, lui il en a une petite qui fait pas mal :mouais:


 par contre t'imites bien supermoquette.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> par contre t'imites bien supermoquette.



et toi mal le global, tu mets trop de mots dans tes posts consécutifs


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> et toi mal le global, tu mets trop de mots dans tes posts consécutifs


 non


----------



## supermoquette (13 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ouaaaah ! t'as une bonne orthographe en anglais !


   moi je propose benjamin pour son pourrissage de php


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> par contre t'imites bien supermoquette.


Mmmmouuuarff   :love:


----------



## Spyro (13 Novembre 2004)

vBouledogue a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à poildep.


J'ai droit à ça au moins une fois par jour  :hein:


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai droit à ça au moins une fois par jour  :hein:


Pas grâve mon Spyro. 

Tiens, boulez Spyro pour son reportage photos de la soirée "j'ai vu Roberto en vrai".  
Sur cette page.


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai droit à ça au moins une fois par jour  :hein:


j'ai pu t'en glisser un


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pas grâve mon Spyro.
> 
> Tiens, boulez Spyro pour son reportage photos de la soirée "j'ai vu Roberto en vrai".
> Sur cette page.


toi aussi je t'en ai mis un petit coup


----------



## spyan (13 Novembre 2004)

Boulez Spyan, il est beau fort intelligent et il a deux macs et deux iPod !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Boulez Spyan, il est beau fort intelligent et il a deux macs et deux iPod !!!





c'est un extra terrestre : il a 4 mains et 4 oreilles  !!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Boulez Spyan, il est beau fort intelligent et il a deux macs et deux iPod !!!



Pour les coups de ce genre c'est pas ici :modo:


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Boulez Spyan, il est beau fort intelligent et il a deux macs et deux iPod !!!


 ... et il va s'en prendre un rouge dès que j'aurai rechargé. :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Boulez Spyan, il est beau fort intelligent et il a deux macs et deux iPod !!!


 Un p'tit coup d'rouge, ça te dit ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ... et il va s'en prendre un rouge dès que j'aurai rechargé. :rateau:


`

C'est ce que j'ai fait et il a pas aimé il m'a menacé sur coup de boule 2  :rateau:


----------



## rezba (13 Novembre 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Boulez Spyan, il est beau fort intelligent et il a deux macs et deux iPod !!!



Tiens.


----------



## Nexka (13 Novembre 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Boulez Spyan, il est beau fort intelligent et il a deux macs et deux iPod !!!



En plus quand on habite à Bia.. Bliar... Biart... :hein:  Enfin bon la ville où tu habites, bah on la ramene pas  :mouais:


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

Boulez *Lorna* ! Elle est marrante.  :love: :love: :love:



_Et puis pour ceux qui peuvent, allez un peu la voir à son synthetique machin, ça lui fera plaisir. _


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est un extra terrestre : il a 4 mains et 4 oreilles  !!!


non ce sont tes lunettes qui sont fendues


----------



## cecil (13 Novembre 2004)

Un coup de boule pour *DocEvil* avec du bon karama. car c'est une homme plein d'esprit....



Oui un homme, oui, j'insiste...


ça tue mais c'est comme ça...


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Un coup de boule pour *DocEvil* avec du bon karama. car c'est une homme plein d'esprit....


... et de talent


----------



## cecil (13 Novembre 2004)

Et aussi, un coup de boule "dégage un bon karma" pour *sonnyboy*...

car c'est une bonne "chienne" au pieu  


conteste pas sonny, j'ai vus des vidéos cachées tournées lorsque tu fréquentais Barbarella


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> car c'est une bonne "chienne" au pieu
> 
> 
> conteste pas sonny, j'ai vus des vidéos cachées tournées lorsque tu fréquentais Barbarella


j'en étais sur :mouais: je l'aurai parié  :love:

Sonny vient il faut que je te parle :love:


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Et aussi, un coup de boule "dégage un bon karma" pour *sonnyboy*...



Avec le message suivant pour commentaire : " Kilou ! :love: "


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Et aussi, un coup de boule "dégage un bon karma" pour *sonnyboy*...


Vous avez l'embarras du choix parmis ses posts.


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

moi je propose une Hola générale pour... semac


----------



## cecil (13 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez l'embarras du choix parmis ses posts.



moi j'obtiens ça en cliquant : 



			
				 vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Désolé - aucun résultat. Veuillez essayer avec une autre requête.




:mouais:


----------



## monoeil (13 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> moi je propose une Hola générale pour... semac



Ah, faut faire de l'autopub ici? J'avais pas compris    :mouais:


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> moi je propose une Hola générale pour... semac


 le dernier qui a demandé ça a eu une volée de rouge.


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> moi j'obtiens ça en cliquant :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ah ?  Ben merde, c'est un bide alors.


----------



## cecil (13 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> le dernier qui a demandé ça a eu une volée de rouge.




Tu m'étonnes.... une nuée de Lornas... doit faire peur :affraid:

c'est comme une bordée de tomates plus très fraiches.... ça tâche :sick:


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> le dernier qui a demandé ça a eu une volée de rouge.


ban bah oubliez la Hola :rose:


----------



## cecil (13 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah ?  Ben merde, c'est un bide alors.



C'est pour ça que Barbarella l'as plaquée pour un Shaker électrique de marque De Dietrich?, 


... enfin il parait... les ragots de MacG   




 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> ... enfin il parait... les ragots de MacG


Comme tu dis :


----------



## nato kino (14 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Oui, va te coucher.



Et toi essaie de dormir un peu, ça nous changera un peu et ça ne te fera pas de mal.


----------



## monoeil (14 Novembre 2004)

Sinon, vous pouvez également frapper Macelène, Tibomon, Loustic, Cilian, AricoSec (déjà dit car initiateur) qui écrivent de belles choses sur "et avec la tête". Plus d'autres que j'oublie sans doute.


----------



## poildep (14 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et toi essaie de dormir un peu, ça nous changera un peu et ça ne te fera pas de mal.


 tiens, t'as pas mis de smiley pour faire plus sonnyboy ?


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Plus d'autres que j'oublie sans doute.



Oui...


Moi par exemple...







Bon au fait, cet ½il... je te l'arrache avec la petite cuillère ? 



Allllez laisse moi faire


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tiens, t'as pas mis de smiley pour faire plus sonnyboy ?


 c'est une production à petit budjet


----------



## macelene (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Oui...


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

sick: j'ai mal partout c'est une horreur... mais sinon ça vas  )


----------



## monoeil (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> ...Bon au fait, cet ½il... je te l'arrache avec la petite cuillère ? ...



Si ça te fait plaisir. Mais sans sucre parce que c'est désagréable et plutôt irritant à la pupille.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Un coup de boule pour *DocEvil* avec du bon karama. car c'est une homme plein d'esprit....



Ma poule, j'ai des raisons de penser que tu n'as pas été scrupuleusement obéi...


----------



## poildep (14 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ma poule, j'ai des raisons de penser que tu n'as pas été scrupuleusement obéi...


 Ouais, tout le monde s'en fout de cette histoire de coudboules mérités.  Faut dire que c'est plus marrant de bouler n'importe qui n'importe quand.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, tout le monde s'en fout de cette histoire de coudboules mérités. .




t'inquiete , tu trouveras bien un thread plus interessant !!      :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, tout le monde s'en fout de cette histoire de coudboules mérités.  Faut dire que c'est plus marrant de bouler n'importe qui n'importe quand.



Ecoute, mon poildep, même si je me fous de ctte histoire de boules, dont je n'ai découvert l'existence qu'hier, je trouve ta démarche très altruiste (ce qui est une valeur en perte à notre époque) et je te soutiens moralement.... Tiens, je te met une bonne boule, pour le coup. 

Merdasse! Je savais pas qu'il y avait un nombre limité par 24 h... :rose: Mais une promesse est une promesse, et je reviendrai pour faire ce que j'ai dit


----------



## Nexka (14 Novembre 2004)

J'aime bien ton thread moi Poildep... Vu que j'ai pas trop le temps de surfer sur le Bar, bah ici ça me fait une sorte de résumé du meilleur  

Please continu


----------



## poildep (14 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Merdasse! Je savais pas qu'il y avait un nombre limité par 24 h... :rose: Mais une promesse est une promesse, et je reviendrai pour faire ce que j'ai dit


Pas grâve mon Patoche, je m'en fous un peu aussi.  _Enfin non, c'est pas vrai, j'aime bien le petit mot qui va avec._ :love:



Par contre, boulez *PATOCHMAN* !  Par pour le message ci-avant mais pour ce thread, qui est un bon sujet pour un dimanche.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

Aux photographes amateurs et professionnels de MacG qui nous font voyager...

Et aux hommes de bonne volonté


----------



## mado (14 Novembre 2004)

Chouette idée ce fil. :love:


----------



## appleman (14 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Chouette idée ce fil. :love:



oui c'est tres sympa...ca faisait quelques jours que j'était pas passé et ca fait pas de mal un peu de changement dans le monde du coup de boule...!!!   :love:


----------



## mado (14 Novembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> ... ca fait pas de mal un peu de changement dans le monde du coup de boule...!!!   :love:



Voilà, c'est tout à fait ça !


----------



## appleman (14 Novembre 2004)

J'ai trouvé un petit site qui devrait vous interresser puisqu'on y propose de vous envoyer gratuitement ...un ipod, ou un mini...contre une simple inscription...je sais pas si ca marche mais ca va au moins en faire rever qq uns non?  
un ipod gratuit...ca mérite bien un coup de boule ca non???    :love: http://www.freeipods.com/


----------



## monoeil (14 Novembre 2004)

Euh, boulez le Père Noël ! Oh puis non, Poildep !


----------



## Nexka (14 Novembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé un petit site qui devrait vous interresser puisqu'on y propose de vous envoyer gratuitement ...un ipod, ou un mini...contre une simple inscription...je sais pas si ca marche mais ca va au moins en faire rever qq uns non?
> un ipod gratuit...ca mérite bien un coup de boule ca non???    :love: http://www.freeipods.com/



C'est pas un truc où ils nous filent un patron en papier d'iPod??  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## appleman (14 Novembre 2004)

Ben ecoute moi je propose de tenter...on verra bien ce qui arrivera dans la boite à lettre...   mais si c'est le patron en papier...pas la peine je l'ai déja et d'ailleurs j'ai du mal  à le faire passer pour un vrai


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2004)

Moi, je continue la tournée des copines.

Faut bouler maousse, parce que sans lui, nos réseaux ne tourneraient pas aussi bien, et que c'est lui nettoie le bar la nuit  :love:


----------



## yvos (15 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Aux photographes amateurs et professionnels de MacG qui nous font voyager...
> 
> Et aux hommes de bonne volonté




ah ouais moi je suis d'accord avec tibomong4    


(si vous voulez, je vous propose un tour d'asie du sud est complet  , enfin, si ça rapport des coudbouls)


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

Boulez moi pasque je suis le meilleur et le plus beau   :love:


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Boulez moi pasque je suis le meilleur et le plus beau   :love:



Mais quel gros naze, cette peluche à bonnet ! Ici, c'est pour bouler ceux qui le mérite ET qu'on boule pas assez ! 
Toi, la seule raison qu'on pourrait trouver pour te bouler, c'est que Moquette t'est passé devant au classement....!


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Boulez moi pasque je suis le meilleur et le plus beau   :love:


 Attention, faut pas réclamer pour soi-même, sinon c'est du rouge qu'on récolte !


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais quel gros naze, cette peluche à bonnet ! Ici, c'est pour bouler ceux qui le mérite ET qu'on boule pas assez !
> Toi, la seule raison qu'on pourrait trouver pour te bouler, c'est que Moquette t'est passé devant au classement....!


Justement Boulez moi pasque j'suis le seul et le vrai champion du coup de boule et le félon de SM m'est passé devant profitant d'un probleme de connexion au net   

PS : je suis p'tet une peluche a bonnet, mais j'suis pas naze


----------



## elektroseb (15 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais quel gros naze, cette peluche à bonnet ! Ici, c'est pour bouler ceux qui le mérite ET qu'on boule pas assez !
> Toi, la seule raison qu'on pourrait trouver pour te bouler, c'est que Moquette t'est passé devant au classement....!



Moquette est passé devant !!  

vite, boulez Bassou, il le mérite


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

Global, le roi des floodorori le mérite aussi


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Novembre 2004)

Boulez euh... SuperMoquette, il en a pas assez  :love:


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Justement Boulez moi pasque j'suis le seul et le vrai champion du coup de boule et le félon de SM m'est passé devant profitant d'un probleme de connexion au net
> 
> PS : je suis p'tet une peluche a bonnet, mais j'suis pas naze



On t'a dit qu'on réclamait pas pour soi ! Les règles ont changé, mon pote, le jeu du coup de boules facile pour rien juste pour le plaisir de bouler, ça marche plus. T'as de la chance que j'ai le chargeur vide, sinon, je t'aurais mis 8 rouges pour ta récidive. :rateau:

Et tu sais quoi, c'est toi qui a gagné la première partie !  :love:

Tiens, je vais faire un fil, puisque c'est ça !


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je merite des coud'boules parce que je rends toujours ce qu'on me donne  :love:




Pareil pour toi, Modern. C'est pas parce que tu as un avatar qui dévoile indiciblement une paire de tétons correcte qu'est même pas à toi que tu as le droit de réclamer ! 

Boulez Modern en rouge !


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour toi, Modern. C'est pas parce que tu as un avatar qui dévoile indiciblement une paire de tétons correcte qu'est même pas à toi que tu as le droit de réclamer !
> 
> Boulez Modern en rouge !


 j'avais pas compris la subtilite du thread 

tu vois pas que j'ai change le message    :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je vais faire un fil, puisque c'est ça !



On dit... lâcher un fil, non?  

Bon, boulez Sylko, pour sa voiture de l'année!


----------



## House M.D. (15 Novembre 2004)

> le thread des coups de boule mérités



Je le mérite, je le mérite, je le mérite


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Novembre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Je le mérite, je le mérite, je le mérite


 Rezba, encore un client pour toi    :rateau: :casse: :modo:


----------



## Nexka (15 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Rezba, encore un client pour toi    :rateau: :casse: :modo:



Rhooo comment qu'elle balance    :hein:   

   




Poildep, tu peux dire merci à Maousse, il suffit qu'on leur ferme leur thread de coups de boule, pour qu'ils rapliquent tous dans le tien


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Poildep, tu peux dire merci à Maousse, il suffit qu'on leur ferme leur thread de coups de boule, pour qu'ils rapliquent tous dans le tien



C'est sur

Au fait boulversement dans le monde du coup de boule c'est sm le premier now


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo comment qu'elle balance    :hein:


 mais non mais non


----------



## gKatarn (15 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur
> 
> Au fait boulversement dans le monde du coup de boule c'est sm le premier now


Rhôôô, le Dieu Troll n'est plus premier  
Que le monde est cruel...


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôô, le Dieu Troll n'est plus premier
> Que le monde est cruel...


 Y veulent tous leur heure de gloire lol


----------



## semac (15 Novembre 2004)

boulez Moder_thing et dites bien que c'est de ma part !!  

je sent que je peux conclure...      :love:  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (15 Novembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> un ipod gratuit...ca mérite bien un coup de boule ca non???   :love: http://www.freeipods.com/


Ben oui mais un rouge   Voilà ce que çà donne après saisie d'une adresse mail :

*Your IP address is not within the US*​​
Pfff, c'est pas bien de donner de faux espoirs   ​


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> boulez Moder_thing et dites bien que c'est de ma part !!
> 
> je sent que je peux conclure...      :love:  :love:



sa sent le rateau  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> sa sent le rateau  :rateau:


 pour ne pas dire ca pue le rateau  :rateau:


----------



## semac (15 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> sa sent le rateau  :rateau:


je sais, mais je veux en être sur


----------



## gKatarn (15 Novembre 2004)

Bon, je me lance aussi dans cette nouvelle politique de boulage  

Boulez NED pour sa persévérance à installer Tactical Ops v3.40


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> pour ne pas dire ca pue le rateau  :rateau:



Oui, faut qu'on lui dise qu'on est ensemble ptet  :rateau: ok je sors    toute facon j'ai cours


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Oui, faut qu'on lui dise qu'on est ensemble ptet  :rateau: ok je sors


 Tu crois? 

non mais...  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (15 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois?
> 
> non mais...  :rateau:


 Voilà, j'ai boulé bassou et naru en rouge (sauf erreur).  D'autres amateurs ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, j'ai boulé bassou et naru en rouge (sauf erreur).  D'autres amateurs ?


 Gnu?   :love:


----------



## poildep (15 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Gnu?   :love:


 oui, t'as bien fait d'éditer, toi !


----------



## Nexka (15 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Gnu?   :love:



Tu veux que je t'aide à te dénoncer??     



Bon à part ça, boulez spyro pour son rayon anti modo


----------



## gKatarn (15 Novembre 2004)

çà aurait été avec plaisir, mais :

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2004)

Boulez Bill !!! 
 (Et là, y en a 150 qui se pointent pour dire, "euh...  c'est moi Bill ! :love: ")

 Sinon, sérieusement, je me répète (j'ai déjà dit pourquoi  ), mais n'attendez pas le 24 pour bouler TheBIg, d'autant que vous avez le temps de recharger pour le coup d'boule d'anniv' !  

 Boulez les filles aussi, sans elles, qu'est-ce qu'on se ferait...  :love:


----------



## poildep (15 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Boulez Bill !!!


Il a cogité tout le week-end pour la trouver, celle-là...


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2004)

Boulez Bill !!! 
   (Et là, y en a 150 qui se pointent pour dire, "euh...  c'est moi Bill ! :love: ")

   Sinon, sérieusement, je me répète (j'ai déjà dit pourquoi  ), mais n'attendez pas le 24 pour bouler TheBIg, d'autant que vous avez le temps de recharger pour le coup d'boule d'anniv' !  

   Boulez les filles aussi, sans elles, qu'est-ce qu'on se ferait...  :love:

  Bah voilà !
  Un double post !   
  Ca ne m'était pas encore arrivé, je crois ! 


  Non, non, poildep, justement, j'ai pas beaucoup réfléchis avant de la poster, celle-là !


----------



## Nexka (15 Novembre 2004)

Boulez Macmarco pour le "boulez bill" c'est trop fort     


_Bah oui quoi, moi ça me fait rire_   :mouais:


----------



## poildep (15 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bah voilà !
> Un double post !
> Ca ne m'était pas encore arrivé, je crois !



Marrant ça, j'ai failli en faire un aussi.  Je comprend pas pourquoi, ma fenêtre de réponse était restée ouverte après avoir validé.


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Marrant ça, j'ai failli en faire un aussi.  Je comprend pas pourquoi, ma fenêtre de réponse était restée ouverte après avoir validé.


 Ah! quand la machine fait des siennes! ca m'arrive aussi


----------



## poildep (15 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> _Bah oui quoi, moi ça me fait rire_   :mouais:


Moi aussi. 

Mais moi j'ai une excuse : je suis très con.


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

En attendant il aura pas pris la tête longtemps l'imposteur  

PS : comme poildep moi aussi je suis con, mais j'en suis fier


----------



## Nexka (15 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi.
> 
> Mais moi j'ai une excuse : je suis très con.


Ahhh??

Moi je crois que je suis trés gamine


----------



## gKatarn (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> PS : comme poildep moi aussi je suis con, mais j'en suis fier


Boulez Bassman pask'il le vaut bien   

(c'est mérité, non ?  :love: )


----------



## monoeil (15 Novembre 2004)

A propos de ... qui pense conclure avec...



			
				DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> sa sent le rateau :rateau:


Non, la pelle


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> A propos de ... qui pense conclure avec...
> 
> 
> Non, la pelle


 tu regardes trop M6 toi


----------



## teo (15 Novembre 2004)

Salut tout le monde 
boulez alan.a, sa contribution ici  est bien utile 
je l'ai mis en tête de liste...


----------



## monoeil (15 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> tu regardes trop M6 toi


Ah?
Sans parabole, je peux déjà pas aller jusqu'à la 5, alors la 6 tu penses...
Dans l'état, la télé je m'en sers pour faire de la lumière dans le salon, c'est dire si j'ai le temps de subir ses inepties.

Boulez pas Modern, elle se fout de moi


----------



## monoeil (15 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde
> boulez alan.a, sa contribution ici est bien utile
> je l'ai mis en tête de liste...


Oui ! D'ailleurs, ce qu'il poste dans arts graphiques est souvent du même tonneau.


----------



## yvos (15 Novembre 2004)

moi je vous conseille de bouler le squale qui est en train de constituer  
la plus grande photothèque mondiale de trucs en destruction ou demolition


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Novembre 2004)

Boulez utile... boulez le sapin... :love:  






_(un peu de travail manuel , c'est le repos de l'esprit... de plus, il est bon parfois de s'occuper les mains ailleurs que sur le clavier...)_
      :rateau:


----------



## monoeil (15 Novembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Boulez utile... boulez le sapin... :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tu mérites qu'on t'enguirlande. Encore trop tôt


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

CCM, t'as fini avec tes blagues persistantes un peu ??  : D: D


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

J'ai fait ma tournée et je n'en attends pas moins en retour


----------



## monoeil (15 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait ma tournée et je n'en attends pas moins en retour


A mon avis, tu va pas être déçu...


----------



## gKatarn (15 Novembre 2004)

Voyons, voyons... quelle pourra bien être la couleur des coud'boules que va se prendre cmove


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, tu va pas être déçu...


 Vi, les coups étant comptés, j'hésite entre le bouler rouge ou bouler vert ceux qui méritent...


----------



## Nexka (15 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Vi, les coups étant comptés, j'hésite entre le bouler rouge ou bouler vert ceux qui méritent...



Pareil.. Mais je crois que je vais garder pour les méritants


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2004)

Un des effets (pervers ?  ) assez drôle, je trouve, de ce sujet, le coup de boule de récompense pas tout à fait désintéressé !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

j'ai loupé un episode, 
c'est où maintenant que on fait sa pub coup boul?


----------



## lumai (15 Novembre 2004)

ben on fait plus...

 enfin plus la sienne...

 plutôt celle des autres


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

okki !!!!!     


il faut bouler....hemmm.....sais pas moi !!! :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 


je vais voir, je reviens...


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2004)

Boulez Lumai... parce qu'elle aide les nioubs..., et qu'elle le vaut bien


----------



## yvos (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> okki !!!!!
> 
> 
> il faut bouler....hemmm.....sais pas moi !!! :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> ...



cherches pas je suis là 
 

ok, ok, j'arrête


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Boulez Lumai... parce qu'elle aide les nioubs..., et qu'elle le vaut bien




chez l'oreal ont embauché des chaperon rouge?        :love:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> chez l'oreal ont embauché des diablotines?        :love:



J'ai dit Lumai... pas Lorna...   Mais vous pouvez aussi la bouler, Lorna... pour l'ensemble de son ½uvre sur MacG... :love: Et boulez, Lo aussi, hein...   Parce que sinon... :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit Lumai... pas Lorna...   Mais vous pouvez aussi la bouler, Lorna... pour l'ensemble de son ½uvre sur MacG... :love: Et boulez, Lo aussi, hein...   Parce que sinon... :casse:




pffff      j'ai corrigé !!!! je sais meme pas si on ecrie comme cela chaperon rouge  :rose:


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Voyons, voyons... quelle pourra bien être la couleur des coud'boules que va se prendre cmove


 
 Héhé ©
 On va enfin comprendre à quoi servaient réellement les coups de boule rouges !


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffff      j'ai corrigé !!!! je sais meme pas si on ecrie comme cela chaperon rouge  :rose:



:love: Vi, c'est juste... donc dans l'odre... Boulez

Lumai,
Lorna... et Lo.  :love:


----------



## poildep (15 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Boulez Lumai... parce qu'elle aide les nioubs..., et qu'elle le vaut bien


 et pour ses textes dans "avec la tête" aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Héhé ©
> On va enfin comprendre à quoi servaient réellement les coups de boule rouges !




je viens de verifier mon compte :   

tout va bien , un seul coup (mais quel coup  ) mais pas de rouge

tu commence pas hein !!!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et pour ses textes dans "avec la tête" aussi.



... et surtout pour ça, c'est vrai.


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffff      j'ai corrigé !!!! je sais meme pas si on ecrie comme cela chaperon rouge  :rose:


   
 On s'écrie "gare au loup" et on écrit à Mère-Grand !   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## poildep (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je suis con, mais j'en suis fier


C'est pour ça que je t'aime ! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffff      j'ai corrigé !!!! je sais meme pas si on ecrie comme cela chaperon rouge  :rose:



Le voilà ton statut...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le voilà ton statut...




non c'est celui de le jolie lunai   

j'en finira pour en trouver un de bien


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non c'est celui de le jolie lunai
> 
> j'en finira pour en trouver un de bien



Mystère au piment, au paprika ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non c'est celui de le jolie lunai
> 
> j'en finira pour en trouver un de bien



"la maman de macg"


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> "la maman de macg"


 Non, la tienne !!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Non, la tienne !!!



une seule sa suffit non mais haut  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Non, la tienne !!!




je suis sure qu'il prefere fifille a la maman !!!


----------



## semac (15 Novembre 2004)

ça boule pas dur ce soir :mouais: 

ou alors ça vient de moi


----------



## poildep (15 Novembre 2004)

Je crois que ce thread n'a plus de raison d'être pendant quelques temps...


----------



## monoeil (15 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Un des effets (pervers ?  ) assez drôle, je trouve, de ce sujet, le coup de boule de récompense pas tout à fait désintéressé !



Au fait Macmarco, encore bravo pour ton texte


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça boule pas dur ce soir :mouais:
> 
> ou alors ça vient de moi


 Et bien tiens 


c'est vrai que les coud'boules sont un peu mous du slip en ce moment


----------



## monoeil (15 Novembre 2004)

Un autre qu'il faut bouler, notamment parce qu'il est l'auteur de *ça* , fréquemment usité par nombre d'entre vous avec de sympathiques résultats visibles sur quelques threads.
*L'auteur, c'est par là.*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et bien tiens
> 
> 
> c'est vrai que les coud'boules sont un peu mous du slip en ce moment




te voila toi     

il te faut un coup de main pour le slip ?

je suis sure, tu as trop tiré sur l'elastique !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Novembre 2004)

Robertav 

Je devrais m'en sortir avec mon slip  merci


----------



## Franswa (15 Novembre 2004)

alors encore un déménagement...


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> alors encore un déménagement...


 Sauf qu'ici, on réclame des coups de boule pour les autres ! 
 Si on réclame pour soi, gare au coup de rouge !


----------



## Franswa (15 Novembre 2004)

d'accord   de toute façon, je suis pas du genre à réclamer 

PS : boulez macmarco stargazer global et semac :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Novembre 2004)

Ah, c'est ça le but de ce thread 

Boulez-vous les uns les autres alors


----------



## Franswa (15 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ah, c'est ça le but de ce thread
> 
> Boulez-vous les uns les autres alors


 mais il faut le mériter en plus


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> mais il faut le mériter en plus



Pour autant que j'aie pu en juger, il suffit de croire qu'on le mérite.


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> mais il faut le mériter en plus


 Parce que tu le vaux bien


----------



## cecil (15 Novembre 2004)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DocEvil._


----------



## Franswa (15 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pour autant que j'aie pu en juger, il suffit de croire qu'on le mérite.


 ici nous pratiquons la "méritation"


----------



## poildep (15 Novembre 2004)

j'ai pas les clefs... Qui ferme ?


----------



## monoeil (15 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ici nous pratiquons la "méritation"



Je médite encore là dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DocEvil._



Ça n'est pas grave, grib. C'est l'intention qui compte, et tu as déjà beaucoup fait.


----------



## kisco (15 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoââââr !


----------



## poildep (15 Novembre 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoââââr !


 Oui ? Quoi ?


----------



## macVamps (16 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Il va te permettre de vider tes boules sur des membres de macgé réellement méritants...







- Nous, on passait juste et on a vu l'annonce  
- Bassou, tu peux venir à la maison pour te vider ​


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas les clefs... Qui ferme ?


Je sais pas pkoi, mais j'avais l'impression depuis longtemps que çà finirait comme çà, même si le challenge du coud'boule était épicé par une notion de "mérite", finalement totalement subjective     

Allez, boulez poildep... Il n'a pas les clés, mais il fait des smileys exceptionnels


----------



## Bassman (16 Novembre 2004)

macVamps a dit:
			
		

> - Nous, on passait juste et on a vu l'annonce
> - Bassou, tu peux venir à la maison pour te vider
> ​


Peux pas j'suis pas la


----------



## teo (16 Novembre 2004)

Alalah... Pas encore fermé ici ?  j'ai boulé que du méritant aujourd'hui ...  (si si promis...) et pour ma proposition pour demain, mon choix est Vieux Mac-User, qui ½uvre avec discrétion dans Arts graphiques... Vieux Mac-User


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (16 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas les clefs... Qui ferme ?



je sentais que ce thread aller finir mal  :hein:


----------



## semac (16 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et bien tiens
> 
> 
> c'est vrai que les coud'boules sont un peu mous du slip en ce moment


mou du slip, mou du slip... et bah prend ça tiens :casse:


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

Allez, on ferme pour travaux, le temps qu'on refasse les plans du bâtiment, le propriétaire et l'architecte ont des soucis avec les fondations...


----------

